

How to get the Facebook password of almost anyone in less than 10s - stephanerangaya
http://www.stephanerangaya.com/post/6785393180/how-to-get-the-facebook-password-of-almost-anyone-in
In my opinion, this is a security issue. This method works for Google Chrome and Firefox (with Firebug) but probably with Safari and Internet Explorer 9 too (I haven’t tried). Note that it’s not only for Facebook, you can get any Gmail, Twitter, etc.. password as long as you have...
======
tmachinecharmer
I wrote a script to do this for gmail and yahoo a long long time back

[http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576542-password-
grabber-...](http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576542-password-grabber-
javascript/)

